# If you could have dinner with anyone



## Caroline (May 8, 2009)

who would it be? You can pick as many or as few people as you like and they can be living or dead (the dead ones are easier to feed!)

My choices would be Mother Teresa for all the work she did with some of the poorest people in the world. Martin Luther King Jnr for hie peaceful protest and living by what he thought was right, Gandhi for all the great works he did and all the suffering he went through for what he thought was right, Flornece Nightingale and Marie Curie for all of their pioneering work and The dalai Lama for all his work to free Tibet and and all of the other great things he's done. Think I need a good medium too as most of my dinner guests are dead!


----------



## Steff (May 8, 2009)

My choices would be wiliam shakespheare, tom hanks, and Annie lennox


----------



## mikep1979 (May 8, 2009)

mine would be tom hanks, steven hawkins, bill gates, annie lenox, chris walker, neil hodgson, barry sheene and as i am a avid footy fan i would have to say tommy smith (the ledgendary chopper of anfield).


----------



## Steff (May 8, 2009)

oiiiiiiiiiiii you stole 2 of mine , i got them first ok lol


----------



## mikep1979 (May 8, 2009)

steff09 said:


> oiiiiiiiiiiii you stole 2 of mine , i got them first ok lol



well they wanted to come to mine instead cos i have more people so it is more interesting!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Steff (May 8, 2009)

i said toga so they came to mine so ner


----------



## mikep1979 (May 8, 2009)

steff09 said:


> i said toga so they came to mine so ner



lol okies i will have mine a couple of days later then!!!!!! shesh!!!!! hehehehe


----------



## Hazel (May 8, 2009)

Billy Connnelly and Peter Kay for laughter, Jesus for spiritual guidence, my  favorite singers, Tony Bennett and Barbra Streisand, 2 of the Beatles, George Harrison and John Lennon, as we were robbed all too early of them.

And twe people I would invite, only to criticise would be Tony Blair (sorry to offend anyone) and Adolf Hilter to find out just what planet they came from, cos it sure as hell was not for the benefit of this world.

The Austin sisters and Charles Dickens, to discuss their fabulous books  

A mixed bunch I think.......

Hazel


----------



## Steff (May 8, 2009)

some very good choices there Hazel x


----------



## Caroline (May 8, 2009)

Well we certainly have a mixed bunch between us. I think everything is covered here, including world domination and spiritual redemption...


----------



## bev (May 8, 2009)

The two brothers who discovered insulin! And my mum (died 2 years ago) so i could tell her about Alex! Bev


----------



## Caroline (May 8, 2009)

bev said:


> The two brothers who discovered insulin! And my mum (died 2 years ago) so i could tell her about Alex! Bev



Nice one and very important people too. Hubby would love to have his mum and dad to dinner so they could meet our family too.


----------



## JohnForster (May 8, 2009)

Without any doubt it would have to be Spike Milligan.  I would certainly die laughing before dessert, but what a way to go.


----------



## katie (May 8, 2009)

lol I was about to do mine and then read Caroline's and realised I'm picking the same people so I changed it a a bit!

Do you guys like Annie Lennox?? she is legend.  and she covered a sugarcubes song so that makes her extra cool, but anyway...

I would go to dinner with Will Smith (because he's hansome and very charismatic & ive loved him since the Fresh prince), Martin Luther King Jr (obviously reasons), Peter Krause (just because there is the slightest chance he might decide to marry me), Jack Black (because he would make me laugh lots), Bjork (because she is God and would add some weirdness) and Katherine Moennig (because she seems really cool & i'd like her to be my best friend lol).


----------



## katie (May 8, 2009)

JohnForster said:


> Without any doubt it would have to be Spike Milligan.  I would certainly die laughing before dessert, but what a way to go.



ahhh spike would be amazing too!


----------



## Steff (May 8, 2009)

ys katie she is a ledge


----------



## Northerner (May 9, 2009)

bev said:


> The two brothers who discovered insulin!



They weren't brothers bev - it was Fred Banting and Charles Best (sorry to be picky!). 

I'd have Kate Bush, Stephen Fry, David Attenborough, Richard Dawkins, Richard Feynman, Michael Palin and Audrey Hepburn. There wouldn't be enough chairs though, so Kate would have to sit on my lap...


----------



## bev (May 9, 2009)

Ooops!! I thought i had read somewhere that they were brothers!

I am so SHOCKED that you would invite KATE BUSH! I never would have guessed it Northerner! I wouldnt worry about there not being enough chairs though, i am sure she could fashion her ears into her very own chair! Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (May 9, 2009)

Many people I can think of. Here goes then:

Brian Johnson, Angus Young, Johnson Beharry VC, Boris Johnson for amusement values, Charles De Gaulle and Napoleon Bonaparte. There are others that I can't think of at this moment...it goes on lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 9, 2009)

Well my dinner companions would be a mixed bunch to say the least..;

1. Kurt Cobain

2. Van Gogh

3. Churchill

4. Einstein

5. The Pope {im catholic}


----------



## mikep1979 (May 10, 2009)

sorry folks additions to mine would be jimmi hendrix, sir archibald david sterling (man who invented the sas), peter mcallese and also stalin.


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> sorry folks additions to mine would be jimmi hendrix, sir archibald david sterling (man who invented the sas), peter mcallese and also *stalin*.



Ooh! Controversial choice there Mike. Having studied Russian history in depth over the past 35 years, I would definitely not invite Stalin. He was a murderous despot who brought terror and suffering to millions. Yes, he was a powerful personality, and people like strong leaders, but to be truly great men they need to be benevolent. I'd put him in a dark room with Idi Amin, Saddam Hussein and Robert Mugabe. Gorbachev would be my Soviet leader of choice as he transformed the world, largely for the better.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 11, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Controversial choice there Mike. Having studied Russian history in depth over the past 35 years, I would definitely not invite Stalin. He was a murderous despot who brought terror and suffering to millions. Yes, he was a powerful personality, and people like strong leaders, but to be truly great men they need to be benevolent. I'd put him in a dark room with Idi Amin, Saddam Hussein and Robert Mugabe. Gorbachev would be my Soviet leader of choice as he transformed the world, largely for the better.



agreed he is a controversial choice northerner, but the reasons behind him are that i have read loads of stuff about him and find him a interesting person. the fact he was a mass murderer and also a crackpot well i would agree he is a bad man there lol. he is in the same league as amin, hussein and mugabe, but where they were only thinking of themselves i do get the feeling stalin was trying to create a better motherland but he just went about it in the wrong way. i agree with gorbachev transforming the world for the better, but still think stalin had a good idea just had the wrong folks around him.


----------



## Caroline (May 11, 2009)

katie said:


> lol I was about to do mine and then read Caroline's and realised I'm picking the same people so I changed it a a bit!
> 
> Do you guys like Annie Lennox?? she is legend.  and she covered a sugarcubes song so that makes her extra cool, but anyway...
> 
> I would go to dinner with Will Smith (because he's hansome and very charismatic & ive loved him since the Fresh prince), Martin Luther King Jr (obviously reasons), Peter Krause (just because there is the slightest chance he might decide to marry me), Jack Black (because he would make me laugh lots), Bjork (because she is God and would add some weirdness) and Katherine Moennig (because she seems really cool & i'd like her to be my best friend lol).



It is OK to pick the same people as someone else. We will either combine dinner parites or agree to have them on different days...


----------



## litto-miss-loz (May 18, 2009)

RONAN KEATING for meee

he can cook me dinner anyday


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 19, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> RONAN KEATING for meee
> 
> he can cook me dinner anyday



OHHH YES!!!! I'LL SECOND THAT... PHEW... HE'S HOT


----------



## litto-miss-loz (May 19, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> OHHH YES!!!! I'LL SECOND THAT... PHEW... HE'S HOT



A gal with good taste


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 19, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> A gal with good taste



ha ha i've had my eye on the gorgeous Ronan for a while now lol  

Also Jared Leto... and a few more lol


----------



## litto-miss-loz (May 19, 2009)

Lol i love him he is just soo gorgeous  I best stop now or i will get carried away lol Goin to see boyzone in June  

I know the guy you mean, he aint too bad but dont really know him that well but im sure i could get to know him haha lol kiddin on hehe.

Yip i also like Johnny Depp, Mark Owen, Zac Efron.. I could go on lol 

but I must say im a tad obsessed with Ronan. Love it


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 19, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> Lol i love him he is just soo gorgeous  I best stop now or i will get carried away lol Goin to see boyzone in June
> 
> I know the guy you mean, he aint too bad but dont really know him that well but im sure i could get to know him haha lol kiddin on hehe.
> 
> ...



Ha i like all of those except Zac Efron, he's abit girly looking for me lol

as for Jonny Depp... i'm in love with him  ah i also love Billy Joe from Green Day... he's hot!! I could fill a whole thread with all the hotties i like...


----------



## litto-miss-loz (May 19, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha i like all of those except Zac Efron, he's abit girly looking for me lol
> 
> as for Jonny Depp... i'm in love with him  ah i also love Billy Joe from Green Day... he's hot!! I could fill a whole thread with all the hotties i like...



yh i know wot u mean about Zac Efron, I have never really been keen on him but since i seen him in that 17 again movie, I have grown on him lol just for now 
Yh Johnny Depp is gorgeous, especially as Jack Sparrow!
I like Gerard Butler toooo. what a hunk haha lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 19, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> yh i know wot u mean about Zac Efron, I have never really been keen on him but since i seen him in that 17 again movie, I have grown on him lol just for now
> Yh Johnny Depp is gorgeous, especially as Jack Sparrow!
> I like Gerard Butler toooo. what a hunk haha lol



Oh yes.. i totally agree ha ha .... what fun i could have


----------



## litto-miss-loz (May 19, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh yes.. i totally agree ha ha .... what fun i could have



Lmao!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 19, 2009)

litto-miss-loz said:


> Lmao!



Lol.. dont encourage me!! i get worse lol


----------



## runner (May 20, 2009)

bev said:


> The two brothers who discovered insulin! And my mum (died 2 years ago) so i could tell her about Alex! Bev



Nice one!

Believe it or not - I would like the whole of my family, including my eldest son who died 5 years ago and my dad who died 6 months after him - I would probably have to drag them away from the fry-up they're having together somewhere (like to think this even tho' I don't have a religion)

To play in the background (and for a bit of eye candy) - Eric Clapton, George Harrison (always was my fav. Beatle) Jimi Hendrix, Bob Marley and for afters a bit of Coldplay, Elbow, Joan Armatrading, Clifford T Ward, Aretha Franklin and of course Annie!

Oh, and as far as the eye  candy goes, Johnny Dep can come too!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

why do women see jonny depp as fit???? personally he looks like a smack head!!!!!! lol


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 21, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> why do women see jonny depp as fit???? personally he looks like a smack head!!!!!! lol



i think its cos he has a certain mystique.....and he is ageing very well! he has come along way since Nightmare on elm st!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> i think its cos he has a certain mystique.....and he is ageing very well! he has come along way since Nightmare on elm st!



still looks like a smackhead to me lol


----------



## runner (May 21, 2009)

LOL do I detect a hint of jealousy?  Never mind lads!  Actually, he's the only younger bloke I like the look of (weeell, perhaps I could make an exception for Chris Martin (Cold Play) and the fella from the Mightly Boosh.  I think it's a long hair thing, altho' shorter and bald is 100% better than long hair or a wrap-over on the older fella - Just look at Stringfellow eek say no more...

My kids are always teasing me about the hair thing and think I like anyone with weird hair - Bob Flowerdew for e.g.  Have to say, hubby has 'normal' hair - well, what's left of it! (Which we tease him about relentlessly too!)


----------



## Steff (May 21, 2009)

agreed with mike i dont find nothing about him attractive ,


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

runner said:


> LOL do I detect a hint of jealousy?  Never mind lads!  Actually, he's the only younger bloke I like the look of (weeell, perhaps I could make an exception for Chris Martin (Cold Play) and the fella from the Mightly Boosh.  I think it's a long hair thing, altho' shorter and bald is 100% better than long hair or a wrap-over on the older fella - Just look at Stringfellow eek say no more...
> 
> My kids are always teasing me about the hair thing and think I like anyone with weird hair - Bob Flowerdew for e.g.  Have to say, hubby has 'normal' hair - well, what's left of it! (Which we tease him about relentlessly too!)



not at all. just think thats what he looks like lol



steff09 said:


> agreed with mike i dont find nothing about him attractive ,


----------

